# Gentoo + ppp (freenet): Wie??

## sprittwicht

Ih weiß, das ist vermutlich eine der am häufigsten gestellten Fragen im Linux-Modem-Gentoo-Spaß-Sektor. Ich hab diverse Dokus gequält, aber ich krieg's nicht gebacken. Was muss ich denn nur anstellen, um unter Linux / Gentoo per Modem ins Internet zu kommen?

Ich hab die entsprechenden Module (ppp-blabla, serial, ...) geladen, kann das Modem (US Robotics Sportster Flash) im Prinzip ansprechen. Das Starten von /etc/init.net.ppp0 tut glatt gar nichts, obwohl die Parameter in /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 eingetragen sind. Starten per kppp geht nicht, weil ich ein "noauth" setzen müsste. Das geht aber nur als root. Das geht dann auch, aber es regt sich trotzdem nichts. Ich kann eine Verbindung aufbauen, aber nichts damit machen (vermutlich weil DNS nicht klappt).

Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Mal ne halbe Stunde rumprobiert, irgendwann ging's dann, aber ich hab keinen Plan, warum. Ich will mich einfach nur per Modem ins Internet einwählen, warum ist das so verflucht schwer unter Linux?? Ist jetzt kein blöder Flame, aber ich bin voll und kann noch nichtmal meine Mails abrufen, das macht einfach keinen Spaß.

Also: Freenet + Linux. Wie?

----------

## slick

Ich hatte das Problem mit GPRS, ist ja vom Prinzip ähnlich. Ich habe dazu die Knoppix-CD genommen, es dort eingerichtet, was ziemlich einfach war, und dann die Konfiguration "kopiert".

----------

## sarahb523

Also ich habe kppp+knemo+"eignes "best price" dial up script" laufen.

Zuerst hatte ich versucht ob kppp als root geht. Dazu habe ich als gerät /dev/modem (bei mir link zu /dev/tts/1 (devfs)). 

Dann hab ich mal auf modem abfragen geklickt um zu sehen ob die HW funzt.

Dann ha ich in der /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 so ziemlich am ende das chmod 600 auf chmod 644 geändert (damit die resolv.conf lesbar ist).

[edit]

dies wird das hauptproblem bei dir sein! Aus Sicherheitsgründen wurde hier die Berechtigung für den user entfernt. Persönlich finde ich dies ziemlich dämlitsch, aber ist ist schon besser als überall tür und tor offen zu lassen. Übrigends gibts dazu schon einige posts die dieses problem beschreiben

[/edit]

Mein Benutzer ist mitglied in folgenden Gruppen:

users daemon tty disk wheel uucp audio dialout video games usb

das verzeichnis /var/lock muß der Gruppe uucp angehören (und für die gruppe lesbar sein)

Das Verzeichnis /etc/ppp hab ich +rw für alle gemacht

Dann hab ich (als user) in kppp die zugänge eingerichtet ("freenet" und "freenet18" (ab 18 uhr) )

Danach hab ich in knemo das ppp0 device angelegt und folgende einstellungen gewählt:

[ ] "icon verstecken wenn nicht vorhanden"

[ ] "icon verstecken wenn nicht verbunden"

[x] "zeige eigene Menüeinträge"

Starten:

-text: Verbinden

-befehl: tcdial.sh

Anhalten:

-text: Trennen

-befehl: kppp -k -q

Dann habe ich ein script (tcdial.sh) geschrieben welches zeitabhängig die billigste verbindung wählt.

```

#!/bin/bash

TIME=`date +%H%M`

KPPPCMD="kstart --skiptaskbar kppp -q -c "

P1=600

P1P="freenet18"

P2=1800

P2P="freenet"

P3=2359

P3P="freenet18"

##########################

if [ $TIME -ge 0 -a $TIME -lt $P1 ]; then

  $KPPPCMD $P1P

elif [ $TIME -ge $P1 -a $TIME -lt $P2 ]; then

  $KPPPCMD $P2P

elif [ $TIME -ge $P2 -a $TIME -lt $P3 ]; then

  $KPPPCMD $P3P

else

  kdialog --error "No provider to dial."

fi

```

dieses hab ich dann unter /usr/local/bin/tcdial.sh gespeichert.

Nun brauch ich in kde nur auf den kleinen  "monitor" in der kde taskleiste rechtsklicken und schon bin ich online.

----------

## sarahb523

Noch ne kleine ergänzung:

Da meine Taskleiste ausgeblendet wird sehe ich nicht wann ich online bin. Um nicht zu vergessen das ich online bin (kosten!) habe ich die Verbindung hörbar gemacht.

folgendes script irgendwo als ppp_beeps ablegen:

```

#!/bin/bash

beep -f 500

PPP=`/sbin/ifconfig ppp0`

while [[ -n $PPP ]]; 

do 

  sleep 10

  beep -f 1000 -l 10 -r 2 -D 300

  PPP=`/sbin/ifconfig ppp0`

done

beep -f 300 -r 2 -D 300

```

und in kppp bei "nach verbindungsaufbau: " unter "zugang bearbeiten->ausführen" eintragen

----------

## sprittwicht

Wow, hätte nicht gedacht, auf meinen Besoffen-Frust-Rumgepampe-Post so ausführliche Antworten zu bekommen!  :Smile: 

Hab jetzt zumindest die Fehlerquelle gefunden. Am DNS lag's nicht, sondern an der Default-Route. Die steht nämlich auf meiner (momentan netzlosen) Netzwerkkarte. Jetzt muss ich halt etc/init.d/net.eth0 stoppen, bevor ich per Modem ins Netz will. Unelegant, aber...

Dabei ist in kppp extra ein Schalter "Standard-Route setzen", der tut anscheinend nichts, wenn diese schon von eth0 belegt wird?

Was mich zu der Frage bringt: Kann man eigentlich zwei Default-Routen setzen? Dass also (falls beide Verbindungen stehen) der Verkehr auf beide aufgeteilt wird, bzw. beim Ausfall einer Verbindung eben nur die andere benutzt wird?

----------

## sarahb523

2 default-routen geht nicht, denn welcher der default route soll denn die default route sein?  :Wink: 

lösche doch von eth0 das gateway, solange du es nicht brauchst. Du kannst dir ja auch nen script schreiben, welches dein gateway setzt.

Dieses kannst du später in kppp als script benutzen. Wenn du ganz dynamisch sein willst. nimm knemo. Bau dir ein script welches vorher überprüft ob eth0 "online" ist. Wenn nicht wird via kppp (so wie mein tcdial.sh script) ein verbindung aufgebaut.

kannst dir auch mal netGo und setnet anschauen.

http://de.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14221

http://de.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=13947

----------

## sprittwicht

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> 2 default-routen geht nicht, denn welcher der default route soll denn die default route sein? 

 

Jo, da ist wohl was dran.  :Smile: 

----------

